# Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 each.



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Including shipping.

Anyone have any ideas? Cuz I'm not finding anything. I don't think my grampa is ever going to finish my cages, and I don't have the tools to do it myself. 

I'm in the process of looking for a second job, but even then, I don't have the money to be blowing right now on FNs and whatnot. Especially cuz I need two seperate cages, for boys and girls. 

I would really like to get them into something more adequate....the girls have a 30 gallon tank with a topper with three full levels (they never go down into the tank for anything, really) and the boys are in a makeshift cage I made out of a metal mesh shelving unit from Target.

Help!


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*

I got a cage that houses 2-3 rats for 130 dollars, I'm not sure how cheap they'd be. Check E-Bay or something of the sort?


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*

WAY too small, and way to expensive. I need to house 6 rats for less than that.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*

Could you spring for a double level ferret nation?

They're 159.99 including shipping at ferret.com right now (5$ shipping...) Link


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*

Where are you seeing it for $160? Because I'm seeing the regular FN for $112, and the add on for $75.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*

Nevermind, hadn't seen the link


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*

Yeah, I think that's your best bet right now for a cage. Hope you can get it.

The double can be divided into two cages by lifting the ramp up and adding some plexi glass or some sort of hard flat thing over the little cut out hole. It's great to house two seperate colonies!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*



Chivahn said:


> Where are you seeing it for $160? Because I'm seeing the regular FN for $112, and the add on for $75.


Heh, yeah, apparently they don't want people to find it right now. :lol:


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*

Ahhhhhh my grampa won't loan me the cash to get it. I better make rad tips this weekend!!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*

i found a 3 foot tall birdcage on craigslist.com for $30 (or something, i can't remember now, lol) and added levels to it with hardware cloth (extra materials came to about $10 at home depot). try being more creative, cuz if you look for "rat cage" it will be more expensive. the birdcage i got is like $75 at petco full-price.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*

I just ordered my FN 142....most money I have ever spent on one item in my entire life, but it'll be well worth it! I'm so excited! 

Is the assembly on it tough? I just got new boy roommates 3 days ago and will make them put it together, most likely (and they were so excited that I had rats - they had ratties in the past!)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Looking for cages that hold 3 rats, and are under $70 ea*

HA! Yes, make the boys put it together. It's not hard, just a little ungainly if you're doing it yourself. :lol:


----------

